

Show HN: RDPY – Microsoft Remote Desktop Protocol in Python - citronneur
https://github.com/citronneur/rdpy

======
jjangsangy
This is one of the best Python codebases I've seen in a while.

Code is easy to read and understand from reading the source, documentation is
pretty comprehensive as well. Really exemplifies the proper implementation of
OOP concepts in Python, which unfortunately is hard to find these days.

